# 2010 Freeport to POC Toy Run



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The 8th Annual Freeport to Port O'Connor Toy Run will be held on December 4th this year. We will depart Bridge Bait at 0900 rather than our usual 1000 and we have a bunch of new changes this year, including a poker run along the way.

I ask that you please once again help us to get as many toys as possible to the kids in the orphanages, at-risk shelters and centers for abused children. Our elves (Buzzard Bill & his son Jonathan, Cat-O-Lies, KylesKenner and Grateful Fish) will be providing many of the new details and changes we have in line for this year.

Please feel free to contact me or any of the elves by PM or email.

Thanks
Jerry

Added by Mont-the event flier is in post 57


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope everyone is excited as I am about this years toy run. As Jerry mentioned there are new changes for this year.
I am the Donations Coordinator and if you have a donation contact me and I will make arrangements to pick them up.
One thing I will be trying to do this year is get companies to have a toy drive. You and your employees can bring in an unwrapped gift and drop off in a "Drop Box". Once the toy drive is over or the drop box is full, I will personally come and pick up the donations. This year we are looking for gifts for boys and girls, ages from 2 -17.
I already have Brown Lures putting together something to be auctioned off and Jason now has the toy run on their facebook.
I hope you get on board and help make this year the biggest and best yet.
You can contact me by PM here or:
[email protected]
[email protected] or my cell# 832.407.5551


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I've had so many details requests I thought I would post what we know right now and add further details as they become available:

Date: December 4th (Saturday)
Departure: Bridge Bait at 0900

The run is for boats of all sizes. We stop at Sargent and Matagorda so fuel is no problem. We arrive at POC no faster than the slowest boat but everyone is allowed to run at their own speed to each stop and wait for us there if they wish to. Lunch will be at the Waterfront Restaurant at Matagorda Harbor. This year we will have a Poker Run. Each captain and crew will draw a card at each stop and the winner will be announced at the party in POC. Entry is $20.00 and winner takes 50%. Remainder goes to the Angel Tree program for purchasing batteries, gift wrap, etc. We will have a lot of door prizes at the party also.

The run is 72 miles start to finish with all but 12 miles in the ICW. The remainder is crossing Matagorda Bay to POC. Our host hotel is The Inn At Clark's but there are plenty of rooms available in POC and plenty of slips. We can assist if you need more info on slips or lodging. This year the event will be a lot more family and kid friendly. We will arrange all activities so that they are more centralized and we will make sure transportation is available to everyone in POC. You may depart POC for the return trip at your own convenience but most return in groups around 0900 to 1100. Free breakfast is provided by the Chamber of Commerce.

This year the USCG will once again try to beat our boats in the Lighted Boat Parade but we intend to give them a whuppin like we did year before last. We will post details for special boat lighting providers later on. The parade is a huge draw for locals as well as visitors so be sure to participate.

The Toy Run provides toys to the Angel Tree program in POC. Last year we delivered over $20,000 in new toys. These toys go to abused and at-risk children, orphans and displaced families in a 7 county area surrounding POC. This year we will increase that to 8 or 9 counties due to the increased need. I wish to stress that these are not just kids whose families have hit hard times. These are children in critical situations where the toys we give may be the only nice thing that happens for them all year long. We truly need your help.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

we will be ready for the coast guard this year....our title was stripped last year unexpectedly


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

I have been looking foward to this since december 6th last year. If you guys need anything let us know.Toys and auction items are a given.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Team Marsh Rocked The House*

Go Team Marsh . . .


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

Get out your pens, pencils and for the computer literate your Photoshop, announcing the first annual Toy Run Logo design contest. We are looking to create a logo to be used for all official Toy Run fliers and T-Shirts. The content of the logo is up to you of course but please incorporate "Toy Run 2010" in the design. Some ideas: Santa driving a Contender or maybe Teddy Bears on an Epic sea voyage.

The winner will be awarded $300 cash. Please submit your designs to me at [email protected] Please also contact me at this address with any questions. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a really neat thing. I have always thought it would be great to participate, but this is the first year i have a boat to do so! I may consider trailering my boat up there, if my wife is off during those dates, to come along. 

To participate as a boat, do we need to provide a certain amount of donation, or do you guys just load us up with toys when we get there? 

What all do you need from us if we decide to be a part of this, i guess is my question. Just a boat and good spirits? Toys + boat + money? 

Look forward to it!


----------



## j_fish (May 26, 2010)

Hey guys, we'd like to advertise the Toy Run on the POC website and Facebook page.

We will also have info for the Lighted Boat Parade online soon. If you can send any info my way that'd be cool, my email is [email protected], we maintain the website for the POC Chamber. http://www.portoconnorchamber.org/site 
We posted up a request for photos from last year a couple of days ago on FB. At the bottom right hand you can see the POC Facebook Feed.

...and look for my entry soon. Good idea for a contest! 
I design logos... here's an example of one of the logo I did.
Shrimpfest logo http://www.seadriftchamber.com/site/?page_id=27

Thanks and hope to hear from you!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

buzzard bill said:


> Go Team Marsh . . .


Who's the fat guy in red in the bottom photo? Looks like a deranged elf of some sort......


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Brett, I see you holding a can of DP. What is really in it?


----------



## texas_fisherman (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks likes fun


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I was driving, it had captain in it....duh, stupid question



Weather Or Knott said:


> Brett, I see you holding a can of DP. What is really in it?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Jbahr said:


> . Some ideas: Santa driving a Contender or maybe Teddy Bears on an Epic sea voyage.
> 
> The winner will be awarded $300 cash. Please submit your designs to me at [email protected] Please also contact me at this address with any questions. Good luck everyone!


My Santa runs a Cat:cheers:

Our rooms are reserved!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

we reserved our rooms as well


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*What is needed*



Yams said:


> Sounds like a really neat thing. I have always thought it would be great to participate, but this is the first year i have a boat to do so! I may consider trailering my boat up there, if my wife is off during those dates, to come along.
> 
> To participate as a boat, do we need to provide a certain amount of donation, or do you guys just load us up with toys when we get there?
> 
> ...


Yams, we ask that each boat please collect and bring as many new toys as possible. Money is fine but every penny we collect we go and buy toys with. We will take one toy if that is all a person can help with and we will even come get it. If you have room on your boat at Bridge Bait we will certainly make good use of it. If you do not have good spirits when you leave Bridge Bait you will by the time you get to POC. We have people lined up along the way cheering us on. Even the lock operators and barge captains come on the VHF and cheer us on. Basically... we have become an annual institution and a lot of children benefit from what we do. I want to stress that you will never meet a single child that receives a gift from us. That is not what we are in it for. As far as they know the gift came from Santa.

When we get to POC we all assemble near the little jetties and parade down to Froggies and then back to Clark's to unload the toys. It is something you will never forget. Please join us.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Me and the Mrs. are planning on going this time too.. I came down to the
_"COOL-KOOL-KEWL MORN'N" _ 
send off/launch last year.
(Thats snow on the T-top of that boat you see and several bicycles on the front)

It looked like to much fun to pass up plus its a wonderful cause, plus, you get to meet some wonderful, good hearted 2cool'rs
:cheers:

If you cant fit the trip into your schedule, but can donate Toys, just bring them down, and place them on someones boat. Many did this exact thing last year. What a wonderful gesture! 
:dance:

December 2009 Toy run story/photos


















​


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Lodging at POC:

The Inn at Clark's: 361-983-2300
Each room has its own slip.

Sand Dollar Motel: 361-983-2342
Close to Clark's but no slips.

Lodge of Port O'Connor: 361-983-2475
No slips.

Poco Loco Lodge: 361-983-0300
No slips.

Tigrett Real Estate: 361-983-2671
Condos for rent and many have their own slip or slings.

Port O'Connor Rentals: 361-983-4371
Condos for rent and many have their own slips.

For those who do not get a room with a slip just call one of our elves and we will arrange a slip for you. Also, our staff have all the emergency numbers for Port O'Connor, including spare parts, repairs, medical help, liquor store, restaurants, transportation, etc.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

made our reservations today at Clark's as well.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

this thread is going to be so long by december


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't wait! It was a blast last year and we'll be there again. 
Oh and Slightly Dangerous, I'll have the jumper cables ready! jk


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Very funny! It just never occured to me that the repair shop might not have tightened the battery cables onto the batteries. That was frustrating to say the least. Especially on that cold-***** deck that morning.


----------



## texascoastalfish (Feb 5, 2009)

Just Booked at Clark's. 
She said to tell anyone who is looking to get a room at Clarks that they have only 5 regular rooms left and the bunk house. 
Looking forward to my first run with y'all


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

texascoastalfish said:


> Looking forward to my first run with y'all


You will need to put your drinking face on.

The last few years we have been going to a bar for the after party (BYOB) bring your own bottle.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Yams, we ask that each boat please collect and bring as many new toys as possible. Money is fine but every penny we collect we go and buy toys with. We will take one toy if that is all a person can help with and we will even come get it. If you have room on your boat at Bridge Bait we will certainly make good use of it. If you do not have good spirits when you leave Bridge Bait you will by the time you get to POC. We have people lined up along the way cheering us on. Even the lock operators and barge captains come on the VHF and cheer us on. Basically... we have become an annual institution and a lot of children benefit from what we do. I want to stress that you will never meet a single child that receives a gift from us. That is not what we are in it for. As far as they know the gift came from Santa.
> 
> When we get to POC we all assemble near the little jetties and parade down to Froggies and then back to Clark's to unload the toys. It is something you will never forget. Please join us.


Sounds awesome. I mentioned it to my wife last night and she is really wanting to do it. It will be a logistical nightmare for us, trailering the boat from rockport to freeport, boating back to POC then back to freeport then trailering back to rockport...lol....

with that said, i think we are still going to do it. Will try and work out all of the details and then confirm.

thanks!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Yams if you want to bring your boat to my place before the toy run and store it i have a place in west galveston (20 min from bridge bait).


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Come Up The ICW From Rockport*

Yams - we're trying to get a bunch of boaters from the Port A / Rockport area to come up the ICW, as a separate group, but need to confirm who could be the head honcho for that floatilla. Last year we had individual boats join us at various different starting points including Sargent and Matagorda. Might as well have a "southern" division of the Toy Run too. Are you interested in the position? If so, I'll send you all the logistical info that you need to make it happen.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

wow - I have dreading this thread for a long time. I can't make this year and am just sick about it. For those who haven't been before, My son SV_Duckbuster and i went last year for the first time. It was one of the most rewarding and fun experiences I have had on the water. The radio chatter all the way there and back, the lunch at Matagorda and meeting old/new friends. The boat parade was a blast - but don't trust an inverter - get a generator so you can compete!

Hey BB - remember enough tie wraps! 

I highly recommend the trip if you can go. There's an awful lot of great people on the trip and the sight of all the boats with flags and bags of toys is most impressive!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

buzzard bill said:


> Yams - we're trying to get a bunch of boaters from the Port A / Rockport area to come up the ICW, as a separate group, but need to confirm who could be the head honcho for that floatilla. Last year we had individual boats join us at various different starting points including Sargent and Matagorda. Might as well have a "southern" division of the Toy Run too. Are you interested in the position? If so, I'll send you all the logistical info that you need to make it happen.


That sounds really interesting. Give me a shout about it and let me know what you are thinking.

Not sure i have the ability or time to be a head honcho, but i can definitely contribute as much as possible, or help where needed.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

out of curiosity, how many smaller bay type boats make the run. i have read these threads every year and thought it sounded like a blast. problem is my boat probably wouldnt make it from galveston to freeport, so until i get my new one i wont be driving. I may try and talk my buddy into going with his 21ft carolina skiff.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

fishinfool said:


> out of curiosity, how many smaller bay type boats make the run. i have read these threads every year and thought it sounded like a blast. problem is my boat probably wouldnt make it from galveston to freeport, so until i get my new one i wont be driving. I may try and talk my buddy into going with his 21ft carolina skiff.


There was a couple of bay boats last yr that I remember. There would have been more but it snowed the day prior and some that night. It was 20 something degrees when we left dock. So quite a few dropped out. You can refuel halfway in Matagorda, thats where we stopped for a lunch break also.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys and gals know that the new TSFM is out and there's an article with a few pics from last years toy run in it.
Enjoy and join the party this year. 
Looking forward to hearing from all.


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Logo Contest Ends October 8th*

Get your submissions in for the first annual Toy Run Logo design contest. We would like all entries to be in by October the 8th, that is next Friday!

Again we are looking to create a logo to be used for all official Toy Run fliers and T-Shirts. The content of the logo is up to you of course but please incorporate The content "Toy Run 2010" in the design. Some ideas: Santa driving a Contender or maybe Teddy Bears on an Epic sea voyage.

*The winner will be awarded $300 cash.* Please submit your designs to me at [email protected] Please also contact me at this address with any questions. Good luck everyone!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

fishinfool said:


> out of curiosity, how many smaller bay type boats make the run. i have read these threads every year and thought it sounded like a blast. problem is my boat probably wouldnt make it from galveston to freeport, so until i get my new one i wont be driving. I may try and talk my buddy into going with his 21ft carolina skiff.





Hotrod said:


> There was a couple of bay boats last yr that I remember. There would have been more but it snowed the day prior and some that night. It was 20 something degrees when we left dock. So quite a few dropped out. You can refuel halfway in Matagorda, thats where we stopped for a lunch break also.


Yep, there were a couple of us in bay boats last year. It was a bitter cold start to the day with snow/ice on the boats but we did it.
If Cat O'Lies can make it in a 16' Aquasport, you can do it in yours!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*were in*

Jerry,

You can count Team "Just One More" in this year as well, Great Fun and a Great Cause.

Jason and Wendy


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Just got off the ph with Inn at Clarks and got the last room. As mentioned earlier there are many places to stay!

Lodging at POC:

The Inn at Clark's: 361-983-2300
Each room has its own slip.

Sand Dollar Motel: 361-983-2342
Close to Clark's but no slips.

Lodge of Port O'Connor: 361-983-2475
No slips.

Poco Loco Lodge: 361-983-0300
No slips.

Tigrett Real Estate: 361-983-2671
Condos for rent and many have their own slip or slings.

Port O'Connor Rentals: 361-983-4371
Condos for rent and many have their own slips.

For those who do not get a room with a slip just call one of our elves and we will arrange a slip for you. Also, our staff have all the emergency numbers for Port O'Connor, including spare parts, repairs, medical help, liquor store, restaurants, transportation, etc.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope, I just booked the last bunk room at Clarks, there is one room with 2 queen size beds left.

Can't wait for the run, it is on my birthday!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm gonna try to go....

Just called the Inn, alas there is no rooms:help: at the Inn.............


Anyone got any extra room


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Mark, we could use some of that punch you make!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Weather Or Knott said:


> Mark, we could use some of that punch you make!


There will be a 5 gal Igloo full of Hillbilly Mark' SEX PUNCH...

I just got a condo @ Pirates cove , about 1/2 mile past Clarks so I'm good to go now...
http://www.pocrentals.com/listings.asp?classification=26

:dance: :mpd:


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Quick question. I would love to do the Toy Run this year. I have a 36 foot sportfishing boat thats not as fast as most of the other boat. I usually cruise around 18 knots and top speed 24K. Would this be a problem?


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*No Problem*

tcu101 - should not be a problem. There are a couple of biger boats that usually run at a more leisurely pace. Where do you keep your boat?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

TCU101, I just want to note that we can arrange a nice slip for your boat at Clark's. Also, please do not worry about the speed issue. In years past we have had large boats that were much slower than yours. Generally they left a bit earlier than we did so that we could all meet at the POC little jetties for the parade to unload the toys.

That ride down the ICW and the bay crossing are a lot of fun and you never know what you'll see along the way. We've seen wild hogs, deer, whooping cranes, alligators and even that most wild of all creatures... the Coast Guard. All I ask is that if you have room for additional toys you let us know ahead of time so we can get them to you before you depart. In years past we have averaged about 30 MPH during the run so you would not need to leave that much earlier than the rest.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone bring their kids on the run? I've got a 4yr old who can handle the boat ride, but I'm wondering how the nightlife is once we all get there. Are there other kids there? I'm sure his Grandpa will want to come to, so there goes the babysitter.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I'm glad you asked that question. In year's past we have had a lot of kids on the run but really did not have a place for the party that was conducive to kids. This year we are doing our best to secure a dining/party venue that will make it fun for the entire family. Obviously POC has a very limited number of places to go and transportation is a factor so we are having to really look hard. One suggestion was to ask Clark's Restaurant to open just for us. They are normally closed during the winter but might just help us out. Another suggestion was to just have a meal catered to our participants at the Inn. Still another was to ask a different restaurant to open that evening just for our group.

What usually happens is that we arrive around 3:00 and everyone unloads the toys. They then check in to their hotel rooms, relax awhile and then start decorating their boats for the lighted boat parade. It is usually after 8:30 when the parade is over and the boats secured for the evening. By the time everyone hits the dinner and party it is at least 9:00 and most kids (and some adults) are starting to fade. In this sense it is very kid friendly. They will have a day to remember forever and will sleep like little angels. On the other hand the parents might have enjoyed hanging out a bit longer to enjoy the party.

We will have a definitive answer from POC very soon and will let everyone know the complete schedule with locations and details. Bill Bahr is working on that and could use any suggestions you may have for the dinner and party.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Toy Run*

Count us in for " 4"


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Reminder Logo Design Contest ends Friday*

Hey 2Coolers just a reminder that the Toy Run Logo Design Contest ends this Friday. We will announce the winner and showcase the Logo here a week from today. *Again the winner gets $300 Cash*. Submit your designs to [email protected] We've got some great submissions so far and I look forward to seeing more of your designs.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Clarks is Booked!*

Clarks is sold out but Poco Loco is nearby and has 7 more rooms. My rate was really good there and Clarks said is a good alternative. Better call soon!

*Poco Loco Lodge: 361-983-0300
No slips.
*


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Make that 6 rooms!  And thanks for posting that to get my lazy butt to call :rotfl:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We just spoke with Clark's and they are donating the additional 6 slips they have to the Toy Run boaters. We also have a lot of other slips available just next to Clark's so please do not worry about a good slip.

The logo contest is finished so we will be preparing the flyer with all the details. Look for it next Monday on this thread and as a sticky.

Oh, I forgot, we will have plenty of transportation for those who do not stay at Clark's. We are doing our best to make sure you have no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 11, 2009)

*toy run 2010*

just to let everyone know who are still looking for a room with a slip. pirates cove may still have rooms open for that weekend.

there number is 361-920-2005, ask for brenda, also tell her you are in the toy run for this year and she will work with you.

we stayed here last year and brenda worked a great deal for us. many of these rooms have a min. of 3 days rental, but for the toy run she has given the room up for one night but charged an additional cleaning fee.

our room for last year was 206.70 with the extra cleaning and taxes.

good luck, i hope this helps


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Announcing the Winner of this years Logo Design Contest!!!*

Congratulations 2CoolFishing member *Collin King*, aka *"dropback"*, you are the winner of the 2010 Toy Run logo design contest! We feel the logo captured the spirit we were looking for, while incorporating our favorite pastimes. See the design below and look for it on upcoming announcements and Toy Run paraphernalia.

Thank you to all of you who also submitted entries this year, they were great! Let's all and start brainstorming for next year. This is going to be the best Toy Run yet! Can't wait to see everyone out there.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

*When is the*

Fliers comming out ????? :bounce:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Final draft was approved yesterday. It should be posted here later today.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats Collin. Kinda looks like a big Bert........


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

I like it! Glad somebody has some artistic talent


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Toy Run Flyer*



Mountaineer Mark said:


> Fliers comming out ????? :bounce:


Here is the 2010 Toy Run Flyer. If you need this in a pdf format please pm me your email address and I will get you a copy.

Bill Bahr


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Congrats Collin. Kinda looks like a big Bert........


Looks great! Like a Cat!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Captain's Trip Information Sheet*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> The 8th Annual Freeport to Port O'Connor Toy Run will be held on December 4th this year. We will depart Bridge Bait at 0900 rather than our usual 1000 and we have a bunch of new changes this year, including a poker run along the way.
> 
> I ask that you please once again help us to get as many toys as possible to the kids in the orphanages, at-risk shelters and centers for abused children. Our elves (Buzzard Bill & his son Jonathan, Cat-O-Lies, KylesKenner and Grateful Fish) will be providing many of the new details and changes we have in line for this year.
> 
> ...


Boat Captains - We've got all the detailed trip information on the attached Excel spreadsheet. If for some reason you can't download it please pm me for a copy. Buzzard Bill 713-416-1082


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Any info on any rooms with slips. I may have have a crew for our first time run at this.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I may have an extra room at Clarks. Will PM you tomorrow.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

There is another room open at Clarks. We had to cancel.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Are any of these rooms still available?
I called to make sure I was still booked and boy am I glad I did. They dropped my reservation. Let me know if they are still open. 
Thanks


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I want to do it this year. i have a 21' pathfinder but I can cruise at 40 kts. Any rooms still available?


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> I want to do it this year. i have a 21' pathfinder but I can cruise at 40 kts. Any rooms still available?


we have been sayin we are gonna do it every year brandon. We really gotta do this.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

myprozac said:


> we have been sayin we are gonna do it every year brandon. We really gotta do this.


Well im off for it this year. Im down. Ill ask Bill if we can stay at his place in POC. We need a lot of beer, and a couple ladies 

We gotta get some cool toys!!!!!! Like, truck and boat combos! I had a few of those when i was young...hahaha


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just released two additional rooms I had reserved at Clark's. If you were on their waiting list you can expect a call shortly. We also want to mention that transportation has been arranged in POC for the Toy Run participants.
Jerry


----------



## gofishin2000 (Jul 16, 2008)

Count in *"A Whole Lotta Love"* Will be running her again this year !!
Looks like we may be bringing quite abit of money to the table this year....

Chris Speck plus "3"


----------



## Capt David Semmler (May 3, 2010)

*Toy Run*

Team _Just Add Salt_ would like to attend. We found a room just need a slip for a 22' Transport. Does anyone know where one can be located? 
Please call David at 979-229-3545. Thank you.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

You will have a blast. There will be a slip for you. I may have an extra slip at clarks's for you. Ill know in a few days.


----------



## Capt David Semmler (May 3, 2010)

*Toy Run*

We booked a room at the POCO LOCO LODGE today. Now we just need to verify a slip for us and some transportation to and from the room.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I have one extra slip at Clark;s. Just plan on using it. It is one of the two that are right under the suites in the middle.


----------



## Capt David Semmler (May 3, 2010)

*Toy Run*

Thanks, we need a little info on what age group for the toys? Do they need to be wrapped?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Ages 2-16. Please do not wrap. The Angel Tree people do that.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

How far is it & about how long does the run take ? I have a 60 gal tank, lots of 5 gal gas cans.

Never mind, when all else fails (as my wife always tells me) read the instructions......I read the post on distance, fuel stops, motels etc....thanks.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

My boat will not be in the event this year unfortunately. I am taking her back to the factory for some work that week. However, I will be on Gas Can's Century 3200 along with my wife so we will still be doing the run.

Everyone - This is such a fun event and I really can't stress enough how enjoyable it is and how many great people you will meet.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Welcome Back*

Bummer to hear about your boat, but glad to know you're still coming with us.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Yea, that just goes to show you how fun it is....you found another boat to go on....just to make it

I would definatly do the same thing, even if it meant driving my flat bottom boat on that journey


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> Yea, that just goes to show you how fun it is....you found another boat to go on....just to make it
> 
> I would definatly do the same thing, even if it meant driving my flat bottom boat on that journey


That goes to show how awesome the trip is, his flat bottom has a blown power head&#8230;. That's a long paddle.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

There should be in theory a slip for a 25' boat at Clark's as I had reserved it along with my room.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just received a note from Clark's that they are providing an additional 10 slips at their marina, just for us. They will be marked as reserved and our boats can use any of them free of charge.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Light Parade setup info*

Could I get a few pieces of info relating to the light parade.

How much time is there to unload gifts and get your boat set up once we arrive in Port O?

Do the jusdge look at both side of the boat or should it be one sided Port or Starboard?

How long are you out in the water for the parade?

Do they stage everyone at a point and send them one at a time?

By the way - please contact me and come to our Christmas storge and borrow, buy or take items we have there. And I can get any LED strings for participants and will give a coupon for use at our online store.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

Capt David Semmler said:


> We booked a room at the POCO LOCO LODGE today. Now we just need to verify a slip for us and some transportation to and from the room.


I have the same situation. I booked at POCO and need a slip and ride over to the hotel. Is there a party this year?

Does anyone take their kids (13 year old?)


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Parade Info*



MakoT said:


> Could I get a few pieces of info relating to the light parade.
> 
> How much time is there to unload gifts and get your boat set up once we arrive in Port O? Local POC folks help us unload gifts in about 20 minutes which gives us about 2 - 3 hours to decorate the boats.
> 
> ...


We appreciate you support Tommy. Glad you can join us this year.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I will have specific details for the boat parade coming soon but here is how it typically works. As with past years, once we arrive in POC around 3pm or so, we off load the toys and decorate the boats and rest for a while. After the sun goes down and it is dark, you can motor your way into the canal and file in with the rest of the boats in the parade. There is no exact starting place or time for all boaters, just join when you are ready and leave when you are ready. If you plan on being a contestant then you will definitely want to pass in front of the judges station several times to show your boat off. For all first timers, bring your decorations and get with me once the dock in POC and I will get you going. By the way, I won Best Small Pleasure Craft last year, so for anyone that wants it this year you had better bring it!

A little bit of contradiction, but Bill is always "official". Good job.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*"Official" Parade Route*



Cat O' Lies said:


> I will have specific details for the boat parade coming soon but here is how it typically works. As with past years, once we arrive in POC around 3pm or so, we off load the toys and decorate the boats and rest for a while. After the sun goes down and it is dark, you can motor your way into the canal and file in with the rest of the boats in the parade. There is no exact starting place or time for all boaters, just join when you are ready and leave when you are ready. If you plan on being a contestant then you will definitely want to pass in front of the judges station several times to show your boat off. For all first timers, bring your decorations and get with me once the dock in POC and I will get you going. By the way, I won Best Small Pleasure Craft last year, so for anyone that wants it this year you had better bring it!
> 
> A little bit of contradiction, but Bill is always "official". Good job.


Patrick, I don't know about "official", but here is a map of what I remember from last year:


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*We'll Take Care of You*



MakoT said:


> I have the same situation. I booked at POCO and need a slip and ride over to the hotel. Is there a party this year?
> 
> Does anyone take their kids (13 year old?)


MakoT - The locals at POC provide ground transportation wherever you need it. We have extra boat slips at Clark's Inn, so you tie up there and then get a local to run you back and forth to Poco. The boat parade ends at Clark's so you can tie up there again after the parade. The BBQ dinner (before the parade) and the party after the parade are both going to be at Clarks, so transportation should not be a problem. Yes, other folks bring their kids on the Toy Run and they love being in the parade. The after party this year will not be at a bar and will be pretty kid friendly with just us Toy Run folk relaxing on the docks at Clarks Inn, by our boats, listening to music, having a raffle, announcing poker run results, and enjoying getting to know each other. Stay as late or leave as early as you want.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I might add that for the parade you bring some candy or beads to throw to the kids (and adults) along the way. Throwing it to the judges probably won't get you a higher rating but one never knows...


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Contestant registration*

Sorry, just to clearify

1) where and when do you register to be a contestant in the parade
2) If you pass in front of the judges several times then you need to do both sides of the boat - right?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

You can register at the event. You only need decoration to show on the port side of your boat. All judging is of the port side. However, if you wish to do some circles for the crowd you might want both sides decorated.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Boat Decorating Tips and Info*

I had a document that I did for light parades and I modifed it for the Toy Run. It has information on lights, power, laying out you lights, materials and a few tricks.

Its a PDF and I can't load it here. If anyone wants it I can email it if you PM the email. Or someone tell me how to load it here. Its a Work file.

Excerpt:

We use 12 Gauge (and sometimes heavier) to make simple sculptures. You can find the wire at Home Depot. It's called "Suspend-It 12 Gauge Hanger Wire" and is used for suspending drop ceiling (ceiling wire). This wire is soft and can be shaped to make small objects like a Fish Hook, A Heart or Letters. Measure a piece of wire that exactly matches your light string. Then when you bend your shape you won't have any overlapping lights. You can measure the radius of the coil of wire ( R) and then use the standard formula 2X 3.14 x Radius . So you can calculate how many coils you need to make a certain length and then cut it there.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

MakoT- pm sent.

We are also staying at the poco loco. Just look for us in a cc Grady White named "Squid Marks". Look forward to meeting you.

My husband is already starting to worry about everything I want to strap or tape onto his boat!! Lol


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just strap him onto the bow like one of those old carved wooden figures they had on sailing ships. By the time we get there he will not have a problem with anything.

Sure glad you guys are making the run again. It will be a real hoot this year.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Just strap him onto the bow like one of those old carved wooden figures they had on sailing ships. By the time we get there he will not have a problem with anything.
> 
> I told him the same thing today! And I added that if he didn't like it, I was gonna make him do the run on my flat bottom Boatright with gas cans strapped to the deck instead. At least I could decorate it how I wanted.:dance: Ha ha


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Im guessing that the parade can be viewed going by froggie's area? I wont be able to participate this year but would love to bring my daughter down to see it.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*See You At Froggies*

Navi - yep, we do pass right by Froggies and will make sure we do a couple of 360's as we pass by if you'll yell at us and let us know you're watching.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

I will have twin 13 year olds with me. They want everyone to know that they are not kids any more. They are teenagers and don't forget it!



MakoT said:


> I have the same situation. I booked at POCO and need a slip and ride over to the hotel. Is there a party this year?
> 
> Does anyone take their kids (13 year old?)


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Toy Run Details*

I just wanted to confirm the details on food, drinks and the poker run part of the 2010 Toy Run. Our lunch stop Saturday will be at Matagorda Harbor. Everyone is on their own for lunch. Russell's Bait shop sells snacks and sandwiches, but for those who want a nicer "sit-down" experience we recommend the Waterfront Restaurant which is within easy walking distance just across the street from the north bulkhead. They open at 11:00am, have a good menu selection and reasonable prices. Dinner on Saturday evening will be a catered BBQ picnic dinner, served informally at Clarks Inn around 5:00 - 5:30pm, just prior to the boat parade. Dinner includes beef brisket, sausage, beans, potato salad, pickles, onions and bread. Cost will be $7.50 per person, cash or check paid at the catering line. Bottled water will be available but you are encouraged to bring your own drinks for dinner if you want something other than H2O. Please post up or PM me no later than Tuesday November 30th with your best estimate of people who will be joining us for BBQ so I can make sure we have plenty of BBQ on hand.
Those participating in the Poker Run will need to pay their $20 prior to drawing their cards. Cards will be drawn as follows:
1st card - on the dock at Bridge Bait and Tackle Saturday morning, prior to our departure at 8:30am
2nd card - at our first stop in Sargent, on the north bulkhead, just past the swing bridge in front of "StingRaes"
3rd card - at Matagorda Harbor, at lunch time, at the north bulkhead closest to the Waterfront Restaurant
4th card - at Clarks Inn, around 5:00 - 5:30pm, at the BBQ serving line
5th card - at Clarks Inn, after the boat parade, once the after-party gets started. Those who join us later in the day can always pay their $20 and draw cards at the after-party.

The boat parade should last no more than 2 hours max, and the after-party will be at Clark's Inn immediately after the parade. We encourage everyone to BYOB, and hang out on the docks for the raffle, the final card draw and Poker Run winner award, music and good times. Stay as long as you want or leave early if you're a party-pooper.

Sunday morning breakfast is free, provided by the POC Chamber of Commerce, and includes juice, milk, coffee, cereal and assorted breakfast tacos. It is serve-yourself, starting at 7:30am, in the upstairs lobby area at Clarks.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Team Marsh will have 10


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Tripp'n 2 still in for 6. Had a great time last year, can't wait for the start of this year.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Can somebody please give us some advise on where to stay near Freeport Friday night? Just worried about security, boat parking, proximity etc. Thanks.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Candlewood Suites in Lake Jackson*



crawfishking said:


> Can somebody please give us some advise on where to stay near Freeport Friday night? Just worried about security, boat parking, proximity etc. Thanks.


Check out the Candlewood Suites in Lake Jackson. If you're headed south on Hwy 288 / 332 they will be on your right, just before the big Buckee's. I've seen folks park their boats at Candlewood overnight with no problems. Their parking lot is huge, plus you can fill up you boat at Buckee's with the cheapest gas in town. Here is their contact info.

506 E. Hwy 332
Lake Jackson, TX 77566

Get Directions
(979) 297-0011
candlewoodsuites.com‎
Area served: -

Category:

Unverified listing


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

It seems I can not make it this time guys. I have some toys, I'll get them over to Marsh Jr. this week.

There is our room which I'll call tomorrow to cancel, at Pirates Cove and a slip to be had too. 

Hope to make the next one !!!

MM


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Not sure if it has been asked, but do the toys I take on the boat need to be gift wrapped????


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Any info on any rooms with slips. I may have have a crew for our first time run at this.


Call the number on the flyer, if they are full, maybe they can give you other numbers to call..


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

*toy wrapping*



myprozac said:


> Not sure if it has been asked, but do the toys I take on the boat need to be gift wrapped????


Wrapping not necessary. The POC Chamber of Commerce will sort and wrap the toys before they are distributed to the kids.

Thanks


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sting Rae's Will Be Open On Saturday & Sunday*

Just a note to all Toy Run boat captains. Our first opportunity to stop on Saturday morning will be in Sargent, 24 miles west of where we launch at Bridge Bait. The stop is not mandatory and will be brief (15-20 minutes) and is primarily for people to pick up a poker run card or to take a bathroom break, get a cup of coffee or a snack. Sting Rae's (circled in blue) used to be Tuttle's Rusty Pelican and changed owners in 2009 after Ike hit. It is next to the bulkhead where we will stop to pick up cards (circled in red). Sting Rae's is open for business both Saturday and Sunday from 8am to 9pm and serves breakfast till 10:30am. I plan on stopping there on Sunday for breakfast or lunch, on the return trip, and urge all fellow Toy Run captains to consider doing the same. I spoke with the owner, Carla Rae, and she said she will be ready for us both days and also said some of the locals plan on greeting us and giving us some toys for our Adopt An Angel program. If you don't plan on picking up a card, and don't need to make a pit stop please make room for others who will by moving down to the public boat ramp / pier area (area circled in yellow on the 2nd photo) where you can wait for the rest of us.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*First Stop*

Thanks for defining this stop. Will see ya there Sat and Sun.These are some of the best people you will meet. Beer is really cold.
Terry & Crew


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

I have ate at this place a few times in the past, I actually talked to Mrs. Rae last year just before the toy run, she expressed that she would like to possibly be a stop of some sort for the run. I am glad that they are involved in some sort of way. They are really nice folks and have really good food. Good chance we will stop on the way back for lunch.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Everyone be sure to bring your flag(s) on the toy run. It makes a very impressive sight with all the boats flying the USA and Texas flags in flotilla. If you do not have one or the other and no time to get them please PM me and one of us will get one for you.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

You got it, we will have the flags flying! I will also bring some fishing set-ups for my boys so they can try to catch a big one while we chill on the poop-deck at Clark's after the parade. Come to think of it, why can't we all donate some of our excess fishing gear (rods, reels, tackle, boxes) to the kids in Port A? I've got a boat-load of new toys but I have room for some gear to get at least a few of them fishing after we are long gone. How about you?


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

*Texas Flag*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Everyone be sure to bring your flag(s) on the toy run. It makes a very impressive sight with all the boats flying the USA and Texas flags in flotilla. If you do not have one or the other and no time to get them please PM me and one of us will get one for you.


Jerry, I tried to find a Texas flag last night and had no luck. Do you know where to get one or have an extra one i could use? If so how big is it?

thanks


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Gas Can said:


> You got it, we will have the flags flying! I will also bring some fishing set-ups for my boys so they can try to catch a big one while we chill on the poop-deck at Clark's after the parade. Come to think of it, why can't we all donate some of our excess fishing gear (rods, reels, tackle, boxes) to the kids in Port A? I've got a boat-load of new toys but I have room for some gear to get at least a few of them fishing after we are long gone. How about you?


Hang on a second Scott........ You have extra gear? I was wondering why my inventory was getting smaller and yours kept growing...... hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Give Sterling Flags in Dickinson a call. I bought mine from him a few years back and they are great quality. He seems reasonable. At least when I bought mine.

12222 Oak Lane
Dickinson, TX 77539
(713) 502-9677



Weather Or Knott said:


> Jerry, I tried to find a Texas flag last night and had no luck. Do you know where to get one or have an extra one i could use? If so how big is it?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Academy usually has both flags. Located in the camping section.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Who in League City is going on the toy run? I have a last minute request for a toy pickup today. I've got a lot of stuff left to do before morning breaks. PM me if you can do this and I'll send you the contact number of the person donating the toys.

Thanks


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Who in League City is going on the toy run? I have a last minute request for a toy pickup today. I've got a lot of stuff left to do before morning breaks. PM me if you can do this and I'll send you the contact number of the person donating the toys.
> 
> Thanks


I am


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

thanks for taking care of this!


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Went to freeport today to run boat, 30 foot grady white, tide way out, no problem launching or loading boat. Boat cleaned up, fueled up, and loaded full of toys, we are ready to rock and roll. Been waiting for this since this time last year.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

See you guys in the morning. I'll be at Bridge Bait around 8:30 loaded with toys


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

May the good Lord bless all of you for your kindness to the children this year. You have so greatly exceeded our expectations and I am sure that this year we will provide toys for way more than the 7 counties we took care of last year. I have no way to express my gratitude. See you all at the dock.
Jerry


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Please post pics, updates - anything! This sucks - working instead of 2coolin!

Hope you all have a fantastic time!

BW


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Squid Marks will be late No water in our canal to get our boat out until the tide comes up. We will catch up when we can. We are loaded down. Yippie!! Don't draw all the good poker cards.lol.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Hopefully my wife and kid are back in time that we can make down to at least some of the parade. 


Hope you all have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Sorry to have missed the run. Best friends wife passed away with cancer and the funeral was this afternoon. 
I was heading North on 288 headed back to Katy and was somewhere around Angleton. Saw a boat headed South with many toys in it and noticed how much his cooler was flying around in his boat when all of the sudden it took flight right out of the boat. Became air born about 15 foot or so after hitting the transom and landed on the highway. I went ahead and turned around to go check on it and too my amazement, all it needs is three new hinges. Barley any road rash.
So, boat name "Reel Naughty" if you got to Freeport and had no cooler to put drinks in PM and I will return it to you.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Enjoyed the parade, found out how crappy my camera was taking pics at night though...thought I had some good ones of what I think was Hotrods boat (huntin the pain?) and whoevers boat he was along side with right before froggies on the way from clarks but it didnt turn out at all 

Daughter and wife liked, kid cracked me up when one of the boats came by playin the zac brown song and she sang the only part she knew "*** in the sand" plain as day, then looked at me and smiled like she knew she wasnt supposed to..

Kudos to those who participated, might have to join it next year!


----------

